# Lou - Feb 06 - 8th Sept 2008



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Today, I had to take my stubborn old Lou to be pts :'(

She came to me as a funny little baby with her identical sister T-Baby. They were a boisterous duo and never really accepted anyone (except my dear sweet Katie) into their circle.

When T-Baby became ill with a uterine tumour, Lou was the one who stepped up to be the care-giver for her. She would groom her (much to T-Baby's displeasure sometimes), build nests for her and even carry food to her when the tumour became large enough to impair her movement. She was a strong lover, was Lou.

Once T-Baby passed, she and Katie became firm friends, until, unfortunately, Katie passed from a PT. This left Lou, a lone rat with a temper towards other rats, unhappy and depressed.

As a last ditch attempt at giving her companions, I attempted to introduce her to my group of girls. The 'oddball club of misfits'. It took weeks and weeks of slow introductions, fight after fight .. and suddenly it clicked. Within days not only did she have new companions .. but 7 sisters to share the golden years of her life with!

Since then, she has been the happiest I have seen her, always the first in a rat pile (making sure she stayed on top, of course!) and had a long stint at being the Queen of the Castle before becoming ill.

She had two tumours removed early this year, giving me heart attacks when she chewed the stitches ... twice! But luckily, she healed up well and continued to enjoy her life.

Poor Lou never truly recovered from those tumours, as within weeks another showed up. The months that followed she became more tumour than rat .. clusters of tumours erupted over her body. She had around 15 tumours at the end, possibly more but it is very hard to tell. Regardless though .. she refused to let them keep her down. She was eating, drinking, playing, climbing (of sorts) with the rest of her girls. They doted on her, groomed her, looked after her for a long time.

This weekend though, her tumours turned necrotic. It wasn't a decision made lightly .. but it was a decision that had to be made. Yesterday I spent the day spoliing her, lots of chocolate, cream cake, yogurt .. she even had a roast dinner!

Last night, after a long run around, I went to put her home .. and she refused to go. She jumped back out at the door twice, so I decided to allow her out a little longer. She spent that time bruxing on my shoulder, just laying there peacefully .. every time I tried to put her home, she would panic and become desperate to come out to me again.

Eventually I had to fashion a sick cage next to me in bed, hoping that would calm her down .. but still she would only be happiest laying on me, bruxing away.

I stayed up with her last night, making sure she got what she most wanted .. lots of loving. And she made sure I got what I needed .. her comfort. She was such a loving old girl .. she knew it was time and she knew how much it pained me to see her go.

Today she was taken in, reluctantly on her part, to be pts. In true Lou fashion she refused to stop clinging to life .. and it ended up taking two injections before she finally released herself from this world. The stubborn old thing!

To Lou; my sweetheart. The decision I made for you was out of love .. and to make it broke my heart. Sweet dreams my little girl, may your new life be pain free and happy. I love you xxx


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Lou <3 Have fun with T-Baby and Katie. I bet she finds a secret stash of Galaxy to munch on!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You lovely lovely brave ratlady!! I am sorry your body wore out before your spirit did. She was wonderful Ration, I am so sorry she had to leave you, and that you had to make that decision.

((hugs))


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

RIP Lou, strong lil girl.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry Ration (and to all the other Beastie girls).
Lou will thank you for making that decsion, before her tumours got to much for her and her body.

I'm sure she's smiling down at you from the bridge.

RIP Lou<3


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP sweet, strong Lou!

I'm so sorry Ration.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

<hugs> Ration. She was quite a gal.

-Mary


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

RIP Lou a sweet little girl
(((Hugs)))


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So so sorry ration 
Jess x


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Hugs to you Ration and to Lou RIP.


----------

